# It's The Season to Run Around and Climb/Paddle/Fall Down....



## mycrofft (May 17, 2013)

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/adventure-lab/A-History-of-Accidents-in-Tough-Mudder.html

I believe a fellow drowned in some competition last year, fell down during a mass start into river and was found later.

Obstacle races have no governing organization, no body of ethics, no consistent requirement for sports professionals in planning, and depend upon people signing waivers, instead of medical clearances, before they subject themselves to sudden total body ice water immersion, electric shocks to all parts of the body such as from a cattle fence, jumping from heights into water/mud, climbing steep barricades with potential for falls (One person was paralyzed last year).

That all said, the vast majority of participants come out with bragging rights, a feeling of accomplishment, uninjured, and caked in mud. 

Anyone have feelings or experiences about these?


----------



## Tigger (May 17, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-adventure/adventure-lab/A-History-of-Accidents-in-Tough-Mudder.html
> 
> I believe a fellow drowned in some competition last year, fell down during a mass start into river and was found later.
> 
> ...



Hopefully working one in July, then we'll see!


----------



## takl23 (May 17, 2013)

I'm working a detail for the PD tomorrow for one (traffic, general security). No idea on the layout of the course but they do make me a bit nervous.


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2013)

I'm signed up for three this year. Unless the pay jumps for me, I'm outta there next year.


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2013)

I'll be doing one later this year!


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2013)

HotelCo said:


> I'll be doing one later this year!



In June?

I recently got signed up with Amphibious Medics. I'll be working as an independent contractor during the event. Providing first aid/response and stuff like that. Pay isn't too bad, but I heard that the injuries can be pretty bad.


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2013)

See link at top of thread. Also see Mudder Nation website.


----------



## troymclure (May 18, 2013)

ive participated in several various "runs". the worst injury i saw/heard of(while i was participating) was a gal that fell down and got her hand stepped on by her rather fat friend. 

most people that participate realize that there are risks, but no more so than your daily commute to work.


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2013)

Last November 17th we had around sixty hypothermia cases and three hospitalization including a woman who went into a mud trough with her eyes open.


----------



## Rialaigh (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, I ran one (participant) several years ago and after I finished my mother (who was spectating) said they had landed 4 choppers flying people out and about a dozen ambulances come and go from the medical tent picking people up...

I think extremity fractures as well as head injuries (and possible spinal injuries) are fairly common from people falling 10-20 feet off of walls and the such.


----------



## STXmedic (May 23, 2013)

Easy fix: don't fall.


----------



## Aioha (Jun 17, 2013)

I ran a one a year ago, it was a lot of fun. The worst thing I saw was a sprained knee. There were a lot of cramps also.


----------

